# Doctor refuses anymore Ovulation induction



## mms (May 25, 2009)

so after many failed cycles of IVF, IUI I've decided to go back to TTC naturally with the help of simple ovulation inductions. I've never had a problem with producing eggs or the quality of my eggs. I'm 34. And TTC naturally did work with my only child after again many failed cycles of IVF and IUI. 


So for this cycle I went to my doctor to prescribe me Either Clomid, Letrozol or a small dose of FSH injections. To my surprise her refused saying that no one should do more than 12 cycles of ovulation induction in a life time!!!wow, but I've never heard of a curt off point for IVF or IUI. I know it's not recommended to use Clomid or Letrozol for either 3 or 6 consecutive months and a break in between should be taken.. I have PCOS and need the help of simple ovulation induction to help me ovulate. I do not seem to have any other medical condition that could stop me from getting pregnant and in fact it was the advise of many doctors to go back to simply TTC naturally! Does this me I should stop trying! I'm not convinced at all


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi

That seems very unfair. Surely you are the best person to make decision as about your own body. A senior consultant at the clinic told me that some studies have linked Clomid for more than six months with an increased cancer risk. She told me that she questions the validity of that study, however the NHS guidance remains the same. I would recommend that you look into the NICE guidelines. or see a new doctor!

I hope you get sorted soon! x


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Find a new Doctor! 

I have PCOS too and it seems the only way I ovulate is with Letrozole. I voluntarily took one cycle off of it after my first three cycles using it, as cumulatively it can thin your lining and your body just needs a break every once in a while. Letrozole was described to me as being the safest form of ovulation induction in existence and women who take it for breast cancer take it for 5 years straight in a row without a break and if it's fine for them to do that it's sure as heck safe for us to take 5 days out of each month!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

That does seem very unfair, as it is really your decision. I used Gonal F during my ovulation induction, which is pure FSH, which your body uses naturally to ovulate. And in similar low doses. So it shouldn't be putting your body through anything more than what it would go through naturally each month if you ovulated naturally. 

I would find another consultant and ask for a second opinion. 

If you find you hit a brick wall, my GP prescribed me Metformin for PCOS which helped regulate my period a bit.

X


----------

